# First day of Winter



## Fuscus (Jun 2, 2013)

It was the first calendar day of winter yesterday. However wild coastals don't read calendars and some are still feeding!
BTW - this photo is "in situ", This is exactly how the animal was found and it had not been moved or manipulated prior to photo.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 2, 2013)

OT / but I am thankful for this pic as it makes me believe that the 'ballot ' snake we got last year is all coastal and not an interbreed .


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice photo of a beautiful animal. Very different from Sydney where it is currently raining so hard that lightweight deck furniture is migrating and my rottie is looking worried...


----------



## Bushman (Jun 2, 2013)

Good shot Mark. I love in situ wildlife photos. Do you have idea about what the prey item is?


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 2, 2013)

Bushman said:


> Do you have idea about what the prey item is?


Judging by size alone, the prey item was probably a young ringtail. The client didn't mention any missing cats. It's not the most spectacular prey photo I have. That honor goes to :


----------



## Bushman (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the educated guess Mark. I agree that possums are likely contenders for large feeds like this in _Morelia spilota_. I'm amazed that possums like Brush-tails don't do more damage to these snakes. They must have a great capture method to seize and subdue such prey items with minimal risk and damage to themselves. I've seen a few Diamonds that have most likely consumed an adult Brush-tailed Possum with no apparent injury. It's no mean feat, as anyone that has handled an adult brushy knows.

What's in the belly of that last specimen you've pictured? It's huge! I'm guessing a cat or a brushy.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 2, 2013)

Bushman said:


> I'm guessing a cat or a brushy.


 Possible a Brush tail but more likely a paddymelon as they are very common in that area.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow, that's bigger than both isn't it. Very impressive!


----------



## benc63 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bushman said:


> I'm amazed that possums like Brush-tails don't do more damage to these snakes. They must have a great capture method to seize and subdue such prey items with minimal risk and damage to themselves. I've seen a few Diamonds that have most likely consumed an adult Brush-tailed Possum with no apparent injury. It's no mean feat, as anyone that has handled an adult brushy knows.
> .



Anyone able to confirm Diamonds preying on Brush-tailed possums apart from finding one with a large bulge.
I know of an area with lots of horse stables containing Diamonds that just about all have resident Brush-tails that are completely ignored by the pythons. Even young possums can be seen curled up in close proximity to large snakes. I was very surprised when I first saw this several years ago but have seen it countless times since and I always ask the owners of the stables if they have ever seen a possum being taken. The answer is rats yes, possums no. I suspect that Ring-tailed possums are regularly taken but Brush-tails rarely if ever.
I would be interested to hear of others experience.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, it's been documented before. Someone took video footage of a wild Diamond eating a Brushy. 
You're probably right that ring-tails are more likely to be taken than brush-tails and I'm speculating about the likelihood of Brushies being taken on occasion. I was basing it on circumstantial evidence and the sheer size of the massive bulges in some cases. However, some bloating may have occurred that made a Ring-tail look the size of a Brush-tail. 
I may be able to confirm it with hard evidence if you want but it will involve exhuming a putrid carcass and examining bones and claws to determine which species. Ewww!


----------



## slide (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuscus said:


> most spectacular prey photo



Looks like its just had xmas dinner!
That must be so uncomfortable


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Jun 6, 2013)

Down here in chilly melbourne most of the herps have gone in for the winter. The Tigers are about the last to disappear but most of them are already in hiding. I still managed to find this one hardy fella. Understandably a bit grumpy though.

A few stills from video footage I filmed today (sorry they're attachments, I've never uploaded pics to the forum before):

View attachment 290881



View attachment 290882



View attachment 290883


----------

